# Golf Mark 6 - already?



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.3harts.nl/VWgolfVI/index.htm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

looks better than the mk5 im glad to say


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like a mid-life mkV facelift to me. It have simply been "Passat'ed" at the front end.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

picture here helps:










i like it - do agree though, think it is more of a facelift than a new mark


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Like the wheels, would look better with exhaust either centred or equally split left/right


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks like an Adobe Motorsport special with some Alfa 147 DNA chucked in. :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Much better the current incarnation. The rear of the side (if you know what I mean) looks very A3-ish. If only the interior was a better quality, then Audi would have something really to worry about.


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

looks a bit paintshop pro to me :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

V6TT said:


> looks a bit paintshop pro to me :?


 :lol: Sure it's not another TT mk2 :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its a facelift. A piece on it in Autoexpress this week (last week) - R32 chrome bumber thing, minor trim changes to address some issues and change of options/std kit if i remember correctly.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

This is the facelifted MkV (I don't think the lights on the roof are std.... :wink: )










Look here for the full article

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.c ... spy-photos


----------

